# Invest in Food



## UncleJoe

I copied this from the PM's investing site: Kitco - Commentaries - Paul Mladjenovic

Three recommendations for where to put your money in 2010
Not surprisingly, coming from a metal's broker, gold and silver are #1.
But this is their second choice.

*Accumulate essentials.* As odd as this may sound for some of you, consider starting a pantry or otherwise consider stocking up on essentials such as non-perishable foods, extra water, etc. No&#8230;I am not asking you to become a survivalist or a hermit. I consider this is to be just another form of diversification. The world is too precarious right now and is quite vulnerable to disruptions. Severe inflation is not far off. Potential problems can come from a variety of expected and unexpected venues. What do you think will have greater value a few years from now&#8230;a dollar or a can of soup

With someone that sells gold and silver is telling me to invest in food, I going to listen.


----------



## NaeKid

That is what I am doing presently ... purchasing as much extra food as my little house would be able to hold and as much extra as I can afford at the same time.

This is a good reminder, just as the post today by the Watchman about how much gold is worth compared with bread.


----------



## Expeditioner

stopped investing in gold and silver a few month back. Since then I have been following an Alpha Strategy: Food, hand tools, building supplies, toilet paper, etc.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

FOOD is the key. I keep a pantry full of food and its all rotated too. Besides interesting into food the other keys is my ammo and guns along with any and every survival type stuff I can aquire.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Food and other essentials are the keys. While we have ammo I'm very cautious of using it for trade. I've heard too many people say that if they run out of food they will just take it from others. I'm going to be very careful about furnishing ammo to someone who may become my enemy when the chips are down. 

By the time the "others" run out of food the only people who will have it are those like us. 

I figure that if I have desirable trade items I'll be able to get all of the gold/silver/jewels I want later.


----------



## neil-v1

I am with you on that one. If I am ever to be killed, it sure as hell wont be with the ammo I just traded to someone. Of course, I will trade them food.........for their guns.


----------



## UncleJoe

mosquitomountainman said:


> By the time the "others" run out of food the only people who will have it are those like us.
> 
> I figure that if I have desirable trade items I'll be able to get all of the gold/silver/jewels I want later.


That's the way I look at it too.


----------



## james_black

I'm so glad for my ex coworkers. They advice of this 4yrs ago and I have been doing it ever since. I practice food saving and rotation religiously.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

Tommorrow we have a gun show here in town, :2thumb: Cant wait to see what goodies are there tommorrow for my stock pile.


----------



## kyfarmer

I keep repeating my self, Beans and Bullets baby. But this is what i,am convinced of in our future, wish it wasn't so. The more i look around the more i want to hunker down.  Not near ready for this, don't guess i ever really will be. Way lot's more food than ammo.


----------



## waynemart

We are just around the corner to having a full fledged barter system. Forget the Mercedes, Rolex watch, and most of all...gold. Food, ammo, and fuel will be in the biggest demand once the US dollar becomes worthless. That will happen as soon as China gets tired of holding all our debt and dumps it on the world market. The crap we are being told about gold is criminal. When currency eventually fails, no one will have a clue how to use gold as a currency. Few will even know how to recognize gold from painted lead. How are you going to get change for a $1000 gold coin when you use it to buy a can of beans? Check out my website. I explain it all if you really want to know how to prepare for what's coming:
Opinions page of Mike Martin, Texas Legislator


----------



## HozayBuck

I agree 100 % on that statement..the $1000.00 gold coin will only buy what a person will give for it... and who can make change ?

This gold and silver subject is one that causes blood pressure to rise with those who are heavy believers in it, in fact I was banned by one sites owner because I stated my thoughts on the whole thing ..before I realized he was the one pushing people to buy PM's as preps... their loss not mine...

I just know that I can walk into a nice cool large pantry with full shelves and get excited, gold and silver don't work for me that way... now looking at 10 cases of 223 ammo and 7 cases of 7.62x39 does make my breathing get heavy!!:sssh: but that's in the pantry too so....

stacks of 5 gal pails of LTS foods work so much better for me... buckets of Heirloom seeds work too!! 

Yawl buy all the gold ya want and God bless ya...but please stock some food too...


----------



## Ponce

Food for seven to eight years plus seeds for garden........water from a creek and for free.......all the gun and ammo that I might need.......a nice "little" pile of silver but only 20 Maple Leaf........the Maple Leaf is what I call my "Run like hell Ponce" in order to get to my ranch is Argentina, if I have to.


----------



## lhalfcent

I have been wondering about the push to buy metals. I too couldn't figure out how people will know what to do with it.
I also figured if anything was worth anything during a economic fallout it would be food and other practical items.
However, maybe keeping a bit of gold and silver on hand when things even out later on if they do even out.
i tend to be optimistic.


----------



## Woody

I do have some silver and gold coins bought long ago. I have not mass bought metals in prep, I am stocking up on food and hand tools. Little by little my FD canned goods are accumulating and can be supplemented with the garden and hunting. The FD foods are just to tide me over until crops come in and through hard times. Hard times meaning a complete failure of a crop, I would be able to hold out a year until the next crop comes in if need be. If crops are going to fail for many years due to something, well, I for one ain’t gona want to be around so won’t need anything.


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF

*Food Insurance*

Foodinsurance.com

I purchased this one. I divided it into 6 parcels, sealed them in watertight, airtight packing crates and stored them in 6 locations for security. Should feed my lady and I for over 1800 days should the need arise. However, I still need clean drinking water.


----------



## TheUrbanSurvivalist

“ Gold is the money of kings; silver is the money of gentlemen; barter is the money of peasants; but debt is the money of slaves." — Norm Franz

Gold and silver has it's place just like every other prep. I just get it as I can afford it. If you're serious about prepping then it won't be long before you run out of room for beans and bullets. Gold and silver is just a much more compact form of wealth. You can keep on filling up your shed with buckets of wheat, barrels of water and cases of ammo but for most people it eventually becomes impractical. You can leave your savings in the bank, stuff your mattress full of cash or leave it in the stock market or you can invest a portion of it in tangibles that don't take up a lot of space and have historically kept up with inflation. If you're preparing for "The Road" or "Lucifer's Hammer" then I can see why you'd think that gold and silver will be worthless. If you're preparing for the most likely scenarios like peak oil or some other major economic turmoil then gold and silver will be very good to have around. Smart people will quickly learn how valuable it is in a slow slide where the dollar becomes a joke.


----------



## waynemart

Just a question or two..... Let's say the predicted bankruptcy of the US currency takes a few weeks to take its course. Money eventually becomes worthless. People won't go to work for obvious reasons and the food chain stops working. If gold, silver, platnium, diamonds, etc.... become something to replace the currency, how will the average person know what it's worth? How would he make change for an ounce of gold? How would he know the quality, ie 18K or 24K? What's the difference in owning a $1,000 Rolex to owning a $1,000 gold piece? The average Joe wouldn't know which of either was fake. But he would know what a can of beans is worth to his hungry family. 

Precious metals may eventually surface as the new currency, but not until some sort of standardized system was put in place. I think that wouldn't come for a long time into it and even then, what would stop the government from putting a halt to the gold standard as they did years ago.


----------



## TheUrbanSurvivalist

Read what I quoted in my other post. First of all it's silly to start buying 1 oz gold bullion if you don't have smaller denominations covered, first. A few hundred dollars in face value of old "junk" change (1964 and older US coins) is a great start. From there you can move up to silver bullion, small denomination gold coins and eventually the big stuff. Gold isn't even worth buying until you have several thousand dollars worth of silver. Silver isn't worth buying until you have a MINIMUM year supply of food and an adequate water supply. Not everyone will know what precious metals are worth in a collapse. Hell, there are a lot of people who don't know now. They're the ones who fall for the "send us your gold and we'll send you a check" scams. Once again, please reference my first quote.


----------



## Boris

*my thoughts...*

i invest in what i call the 4 B's : Beans{food/water} Bullets{ for all weapons} Band-Aids{ all things medical/first aid, etc} Bible{spiritual life} me thinks it will be a rough ride from here on in.


----------



## pmabma

I agree with you Boris.


----------



## sailaway

Boris said:


> i invest in what i call the 4 B's : Beans{food/water} Bullets{ for all weapons} Band-Aids{ all things medical/first aid, etc} Bible{spiritual life} me thinks it will be a rough ride from here on in.


:congrat: I like that.


----------



## Ponce

KyFarmer? you got it........"To be ready is not"...Ponce

Sorry to say that I am ready for the next 25 years, I say "sorry to say" because it was kind of fun getting there.......... I'll give you one example of what I have..........1,850 rolls of toilet paper.

But of course I am always getting "more ready"


----------



## OdieB

*FOUR B's*

Boris- Very well said. I am going to adopt your motto. -OdieB


----------

